
Zimride Launches Carpooling Network for Facebook - yaacovtp
http://www.zimride.com/
======
yaacovtp
I wish there was something like this two years ago when I posted in the
rideshare section of craigslist offering a ride from nyc to Boston. If Zimride
were around then I woul never have given that couple's massage sex therapist
who's father passed away earlier that week and had to run away from stuff to
nyc for a few days.

I can see them teaming up with zipcar for people who are going away/back home
for the weekend and want to cut down on expenses. Fun stuff.

